# Localhost im Netzwerk



## d4k4 (10. Juli 2002)

ganz noobige frage:
wie können user bei uns im netzwerk auf meine php datein im browser zugreifen und ausführen ?


----------



## Virtual Freak (10. Juli 2002)

*da hilft wohl nur n apache*

tja..da hilft dir wohl nur n appache http server wo du php installuiert hast..
da php auf den server ausgeführt wird und dann nur reines HTML an den Client in den webbrowser geschickt wird...

appache sowie php sind gratis auf http://www.apache.org/ und http://www.php.net/ zu beziehen.

Greetz VF


----------



## d4k4 (10. Juli 2002)

ist alles bei mir drauf
meine frage ist ja wie die anderen im netzwerk die php datein im browser aufrufen können
im prinzip wie ein intranet


----------



## Virtual Freak (10. Juli 2002)

*ah sooooo*

naja..sollte doch einfach sein...

locker flokig die ip deines rechners wo der appache drauf ist in die browser zeile getippt und noch die richtige php datei angesteuert und los gehts...
solltest halt einfach ne feste ip haben auf dem pc...wenn du n dns server in netz hast kannste sogar ne url draus machen...

aber für weiter konfig fragen für den appache kann man dir bestimmt im webserver forum helfen,...

Greetz VF


----------



## reto (10. Juli 2002)

Anstelle der IP kannst du auch den Rechnernamen verwenden...


----------



## d4k4 (10. Juli 2002)

jo klappt wunderbar  

thx


----------



## Taros (8. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab den IIS Server laufen. Funkt das dort genauso?
Irgendwie probiere ich hier rum und es geht nicht.

Hab nen W-LAN Router laufen. Hat das was damit zu tun, das es nicht geht?

Gebe folgendes auf dem Client Rechner ein http://meinrechnername:8080/meine_virtuelle_website

Brauche ich noch weitere Freigaben außer der Webfreigabe in den Eigenschaften des Website Projektordners?

Danke für jeglich Hilfe.

Keep creative
Chris


----------



## Taros (13. April 2005)

Hallo,

leider konnte mir hier niemand weiterhelfen. Habe mein Problem aber selbst gelöst und möchte es hier nur kurz mitteilen, damit nicht evtl. Mitleser wie so oft ohne Ergebnisse da stehen.

Es war eigentlich ganz einfach: Schuld war meine lokale Firewall, also die auf dem Rechner, nicht zu verwechseln mit der Hardwarefirewall auf meinem Router.

Damit die Firewall meinen zweiten Rechner auf den localhost des Hauptrechners durchlässt, musste ich *Port 80* in den Einstellungen meiner Firewall auf meinem Hauptrechner freigeben. Das war alles.

Ich benutze übrigens den *IIS*.
Ich kann somit meine WEB Projekte von jedem Rechner aus mit folgender Angabe ansprechen: 
	
	
	



```
http://webserver_rechnername[oder IP]/meine_virtuellewebsite
```

Keep creative
Chris


----------

